# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.24.02 is out!

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.24.02 is out!*   Release Notes:  *MTK platform updates:*  Added Unlock and full service support for: *Avvio 299* (MT6252) *CORAL 691* (MT6252) *ZTE-G S518G* (MT6252) CLA-GT-8S-P120A70V1_0_1B02 - via patching *ZTE-G R253* (MT6252) via patching: SSV-MOVI-8HS-P120A41V1_0_0B08 / CLA-NI-8S-P120A40V1_0_0B07 *ZTE-G R260* (MT6235)   *Qualcomm platform updates:*  1. Fast direct unlock database updated with:  *Motorola:*
- *XT615* - 1 new version  *ZTE (+ Repair IMEI):*
- *F160* - 4 new versions
- *N720* - 3 new versions
- *N721* - 2 new version
- *V6000* - 4 new versions  2. Fixed issue with direct unlock for some firmware versions of *ZTE V6000, N720* and *N721*.   We are thankful to all users for collaboration and sending feedbacks / phones
for development purposes. We analyse every case and are doing our best to improve Sigma.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## redaoussama

merciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## redaoussama

thank you

----------


## redaoussama

reda merciiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

